# الصلاة الصامتة



## فرايم حبيب (30 أبريل 2010)

*الصلاة الصامتة*
*فإن حنة كانت تتكلم في قلبها، وشفتاها فقط تتحركان، وصوتها لم يُسمع، أن عالي ظنها سكرى ( **1صم 1: 13 **)*​ 


إن ضيق وحزن حنة لم يَقُدها إلى اليأس، لكن إلى العمل. أخي لا تسمح للظروف المُحزنة أن تقودك إلى اليأس، بل بالحري إلى عرش النعمة. وإذا كانت حياة حنة تعلمنا شيئًا، فهو كيف نصلي. إنها تعطينا مثالاً لحياة تسودها الصلاة الفعالة. يعلمنا يعقوب في رسالته أن «طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرًا في فعلها» ( يع 5: 16 ). وحياة حنة تبين ذلك. ​ 
* لقد صلَّت باستقامة قلب. وهذا أمر مهم لأننا لا يمكن أن نتوقع أن الله يستجيب لصلواتنا إذا كانت حياتنا غير مستقيمة وبارة. ​ 
* صلَّت بفاعلية وحرارة. فقد كان شعورها عميقًا من جهة الأمر الذي كانت تصلي لأجله. هل نحن كذلك؟ ​ 
* صلَّت بدموع. لقد تأثرت عواطفها، ليس بطريقة انفعالية، لكن لأنها كانت تصلي لأجل شيء كان يعني الكثير لها. ​ 
* صلَّت صلاة محددة. إنها لم تسرف في الكلمات. لقد طلبت ما كان في قلبها. ​ 
* صلَّت بتضحية. لقد حسبت حنة الكُلفة. وقد عرفت أن الله وحده هو الذي يستطيع أن يُجيب صلاتها. لكنها كانت مستعدة أن تضحي بمَنْ سيكون هو أعظم فرحها حيث أعطته للرب كل أيام حياته. ​ 
* صلَّت بصمت. إن الصلاة المسموعة ليست بالضرورة صلاة فعالة، فالله ينظر إلى قلوبنا. لقد أمكن لله أن يعلِّم صموئيل في شيخوخته درسًا تعلمته أمه قبل أن يولد! (1صم 16: 7 ). كانت حنة تتكلم في قلبها وصوتها لم يُسمع. إن السماء تسمع صلواتنا إذا تحدثنا من قلوبنا، أكثر من فصاحة وبلاغة كلماتنا المنطوقة. ​ 
ومن المهم أن نرى أن حنة بعد أن انتهت من صلاتها، رجعت إلى بيتها وأكلت ولم يكن وجهها بعد مُغيرًا (أو حزينًا) (ع18). يكتب الرسول بولس: «لا تهتموا بشيء، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر، لتُعلم طلباتكم لدى الله. وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل، يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع» ( في 4: 6 ، 7). إن الصلاة الحقيقية تؤدي إلى السلام. وهناك وقت فيه نتوقف عن الصلاة ونترك الأمور مع الرب واثقين في أنه يستجيب، والله فقط يستطيع أن يعيننا لنعرف متى يأتي هذا الوقت   منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ارشادات رائعة...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى فرايم الرب يبارككم


----------



## فرايم حبيب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------

